
State of Georgia sues Public Resource for posting their state laws - cgtyoder
https://archive.org/details/gov.uscourts.gand.218354
======
joblessjunkie
No, they are being sued for distributing third party commentary and analysis
of the law.

[http://ia801504.us.archive.org/1/items/gov.uscourts.gand.218...](http://ia801504.us.archive.org/1/items/gov.uscourts.gand.218354/gov.uscourts.gand.218354.1.0.pdf)

------
Tortoise
What a misleading title. If you actually read the statement of claim posted at
that link, you see that Georgia doesn't object to the laws being posted online
for free, they do that themselves. But, they hired LexisNexis to produce an
annotated code, and Public Resource is blatantly copying all the annotations.
This is exactly what copyright is supposed to protect.

If Public Resource wants to they can make their own annotations.

~~~
cgtyoder
If GA hired LN to produce an annotated code, then that means the annotations
are owned by Georgia, which means they are public record and not therefore
copyrightable.

~~~
rimunroe
Documents produced by or for a state or federal government are not
automatically public record.

~~~
cgtyoder
Yes, you are right I should have said public documents to be more precise.
"Public record" is different than "copyrightable" which is what the issue is
about. Public documents, that is owned by the state aka the people, cannot be
copyrighted.

(edited)

------
sam_lark
Link broken?

